# Florida licensing



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BSRrep said:


> Here in the good ol state of Florida they require you to be licensed to do any low voltage. Ive started a company with two of the best technicians with the idea that we could compete price wise with anyone with minimal overhead. The problem is with licensing requirements we would have to wait about her 6 months to be licensed. We already have work connections and are not trying to let that slip away. Spoke with a license specialist and she said we could have a qualified employee. Someone with an electrical or low voltage as an employee would cover us. Has anyone had any experience with this and advice . Thanks


Florida is very tough.
The first step is to make sure all of the paperwork is properly submitted.
The board meets every other month. You have to have your paperwork in before the very specific cut off time to make it on the agenda.

If your paper work is in order an you are approved buy the board, you can sit for the exam. I have heard that you can sit for the exam before board approval but not sure how that works out in the time line. 

If all goes well, you pass the exam, the financial requirements, credit check and background check for all company officers, the board will approve your application. 

I've seen people get it on the first time and catch the cut off window close enough that it was all done in two meetings time.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

There are two ways to get your company going:
1) Find a qualifier. I believe that's what the woman you spoke with suggested. This is when someone else with the license in the requisite category qualifies your company. They are on the hook for all of your work and they are required to have direct, on-site supervision and control of all operations which require the license (he doesn't have to go to the car wash with you but he better know what's going on on that job site).
2) Get a license. You will need affidavits of work experience and have to meet all other requirements as well as pass the tests. This is going to take time. You have to make application, wait for the application review, wait for the test, etc. In the long run you need to be working on this, but there's no reason you can't get qualified as outlined above during the interim. 

I know there are a bunch of guys hawking licenses on contractortalk.com. Go there and look some of them up. 

I have a metric **** ton of experience with Florida licensing. Let me know if you stumble on something, and don't let that chick take you to the cleaners.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> There are two ways to get your company going:
> 1) Find a qualifier. I believe that's what the woman you spoke with suggested. This is when someone else with the license in the requisite category qualifies your company. They are on the hook for all of your work and they are required to have direct, on-site supervision and control of all operations which require the license (he doesn't have to go to the car wash with you but he better know what's going on on that job site).
> 2) Get a license. You will need affidavits of work experience and have to meet all other requirements as well as pass the tests. This is going to take time. You have to make application, wait for the application review, wait for the test, etc. In the long run you need to be working on this, but there's no reason you can't get qualified as outlined above during the interim.
> 
> ...


I use the expediters when I process an application. They usually charge about $1,200 but, its always done quick, correct and painless


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Suncoast Power said:


> I use the expediters when I process an application. They usually charge about $1,200 but, its always done quick, correct and painless


Wow that's incredible. 

It's 15 minutes work. I've done >50 of them.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Wow that's incredible.
> 
> It's 15 minutes work. I've done >50 of them.


I only sign them.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

DBPR is at www.MyFloridaLicense.com
I just got www.MyFloridaLicenseNow.com.
It was free for a year because I was renewing one of my domains at the same time.
I may or may not mess around with it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Wow that's incredible.
> 
> It's 15 minutes work. I've done >50 of them.


Ok, I'll agree on the actual fill in the blank part but, how much time would a first timer need to assemble the entire package?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Suncoast Power said:


> Ok, I'll agree on the actual fill in the blank part but, how much time would a first timer need to assemble the entire package?


And that's it in a nutshell. It's not about how long it takes. It's about knowing what staff is looking for - the key words in the documents/ affidavits which cause staff to recommend approval or the key words lacking which causes staff to put it on the agenda for recommendation for denial. 

Nothing puts a smile on someone's face more than getting that license application approved first time through. Board hearings delay things and cost time & travel plus uncertainty.


----------



## ChrisHakkaraine (Mar 20, 2017)

The DBPR Online Services website provides information about applicants and licensed individuals for those professions and businesses that are regulated by the Department of Business and Professional Regulation.


----------

